# Facebook



## Mark T (May 14, 2013)

I've been meaning to add this thread for a while since the old one's are lost deep in the depths of the forum.

This is a thread for anyone who wants diabetic facebook friends!

That doesn't necessarily mean friending me.  This thread is for those that want to have diabetic facebook friends.  Who you choose to add is up to you.

Unfortunately as Fb no longer seems to allow a message to be sent with friend requests, it's difficult sometimes to know who the person offering friendship is (and that it's not the local axe murderer)

I'm not sure whether it's best to post here then each of us can exchange details by PM or if someone has a good idea how to exchange details without the various spammers/privacy invaders getting too many details.

It's not a good idea to post email addresses here as these forums do get comprehensively crawled by the various web spiders!

Note also, some forum members also have facebook pages that you can like/follow:
https://www.facebook.com/TeapotDiabetic
https://www.facebook.com/everydayupsanddowns

* Aside: no one should feel forced into friending others on facebook, joining facebook or generally into a situation they feel uncomfortable with.  There are other social networking services.  Facebook may try to make all your details public with zero warning.  Axe murderers need not apply *


----------



## Northerner (May 14, 2013)

If anyone wants to be my friend, please let me know and I'll send details so you can find me


----------



## Darren w (May 14, 2013)

Yeh northerner ill add you mate


----------



## Darren w (May 15, 2013)

Привет Алан я добавил вас в друзья на Facebook .
hows my Russian lol


----------



## Northerner (May 15, 2013)

Darren w said:


> Привет Алан я добавил вас в друзья на Facebook .
> hows my Russian lol



ОТЛИЧНО!


----------



## Darren w (May 15, 2013)

Это хорошо знать. Это проще, чем английский lol


----------



## Lauras87 (May 15, 2013)

I did actually think a while back about this very topic, it's a shame there isn't a diabetes support Facebook page.

There are a few people who I'd like to be fb friends with so may get pming those (un)lucky people

Also to add to the diabetic fb pages there is shoot up or put up which is Alison's page (sorry I forget which one!!)


----------



## Darren w (May 15, 2013)

Laura you are more than welcome to add me if you want hon


----------



## Casper (May 15, 2013)

How do you know who you are 'friending?' Facebook novice alert!


----------



## Darren w (May 15, 2013)

Well if. You send a private message to someone with your name it will show up on there fb account and you just add them because they just messaged you


----------



## David H (May 15, 2013)

Lauras87 said:


> I did actually think a while back about this very topic, it's a shame there isn't a diabetes support Facebook page.
> 
> There are a few people who I'd like to be fb friends with so may get pming those (un)lucky people
> 
> Also to add to the diabetic fb pages there is shoot up or put up which is Alison's page (sorry I forget which one!!)



What about this one ???? 

*https://www.facebook.com/groups/188241074587012/?fref=ts*


----------



## Lauras87 (May 15, 2013)

David H said:


> What about this one ????
> 
> *https://www.facebook.com/groups/188241074587012/?fref=ts*



It doesn't load on my phone but will look when I get to work

I did look - honest!


----------



## mum2westiesGill (May 15, 2013)

Northerner said:


> If anyone wants to be my friend, please let me know and I'll send details so you can find me




Ditto - please message me on our forum first - cheers


----------



## Mark T (May 15, 2013)

Casper said:


> How do you know who you are 'friending?' Facebook novice alert!


This is partially why I suggested to exchange details via PM.  Even if you did know someone's name, if they hide much of their profile detail then it can be difficult to identify them.

But exchanging PM's then both people know who each other are - so when you see the friend request you know who it is.

Darren w's suggestion is valid - but you have to be fairly sure that the person you message is who you think it is.


----------



## Mark T (May 15, 2013)

David H said:


> What about this one ????
> 
> *https://www.facebook.com/groups/188241074587012/?fref=ts*



Interesting looking group, thanks David 

There did use to be a specific DiabetesSupport forums facebook group but I think it fell by the wayside a while back after the group owner left.


----------



## Northerner (May 15, 2013)

Mark T said:


> Interesting looking group, thanks David
> 
> There did use to be a specific DiabetesSupport forums facebook group but I think it fell by the wayside a while back after the group owner left.



Personally, I'm not particularly keen on Facebook as a platform for discussing medical issues as I've seen some very dangerous advice being handed out in a very offhand manner on what are largely unmoderated groups (like telling someone to take X amount of insulin to correct a high, without any knowledge of the person's sensitivity to insulin ) It's also largely dependent on others seeing any questions at a particular time and very difficult to search because people use the Wall rather than the discussions option. There's often little control over who joins, so they are a prime target for spammers and scammers.


----------



## AJLang (May 15, 2013)

I agree with Northener. I have a few good diabetic friends on Facebook but wouldn't use it to discuss anything medical, it's purely social.  On that basis if anyone else would like to be my FB friend please PM me


----------



## ypauly (May 15, 2013)

I'm om facebook too if anybody wants to add me.


I'm Paul gilmore on alans facebook.


----------



## MeganN (May 16, 2013)

I don't mind if people want to add me too  then you can have my animal pics all over your timelines. At the moment it's lambs as that's what's happening on the farm atm lol


----------



## Darren w (May 16, 2013)

I think it is quite easy to identify that we are from here if we just look at the friends in common section,and if we have a med problem we bring it back to here,,, simples


----------



## Mark T (May 16, 2013)

Darren w said:


> I think it is quite easy to identify that we are from here if we just look at the friends in common section,and if we have a med problem we bring it back to here,,, simples


Yes, I think quite a few of us have friends in common.  I'm on both Alan's and Paul (ypaulys) facebook.


----------



## Darren w (May 16, 2013)

Mark I have sent you a request on fb if you would like to add me


----------



## Lauras87 (May 16, 2013)

Mark T said:


> Yes, I think quite a few of us have friends in common.  I'm on both Alan's and Paul (ypaulys) facebook.



Im friends with 2 members of the forum but I don't know if I show up from having a private profile


----------



## Mark T (May 16, 2013)

Lauras87 said:


> Im friends with 2 members of the forum but I don't know if I show up from having a private profile


I think you won't in that case.  I haven't put my stalkers hat on


----------



## Lauras87 (May 16, 2013)

Mark T said:


> I haven't put my stalkers hat on



Are you sure? 

Well if anyone sees a woman in an Alice in wonderland setting & costume that's me


----------



## Mark T (May 16, 2013)

Lauras87 said:


> Are you sure?
> 
> Well if anyone sees a woman in an Alice in wonderland setting & costume that's me


Are you trying to tempt me to go for a hunt?


----------



## ypauly (May 16, 2013)

Mark T said:


> Are you trying to tempt me to go for a hunt?



You know you want to


----------



## Lauras87 (May 16, 2013)

Mark T said:


> Are you trying to tempt me to go for a hunt?



Catch me if you can!


----------



## Mark T (May 16, 2013)

Lauras87 said:


> Catch me if you can!


Does anyone have a smiley with a big net?


----------



## ypauly (May 16, 2013)

Mark T said:


> Does anyone have a smiley with a big net?








 no net sorry.


----------



## Lauras87 (May 16, 2013)

Mark T said:


> Does anyone have a smiley with a big net?



You can only use that if you catch me....


----------



## Dory (May 16, 2013)

me me ME!!!!!!!!!! add me!!! i ALWAYS want more D friends (and I can add you to a closed FB page for sporty T1D's if you like - lots of lovely friends I made at the Animas weekend who can give some VERY good advice on suggetstions for doing sport successfully with D)

erm, what do I need to do?


----------



## Mark T (May 16, 2013)

Dory said:


> me me ME!!!!!!!!!! add me!!! i ALWAYS want more D friends (and I can add you to a closed FB page for sporty T1D's if you like - lots of lovely friends I made at the Animas weekend who can give some VERY good advice on suggetstions for doing sport successfully with D)
> 
> erm, what do I need to do?


Well you can always PM anyone else who is happy to be friended whilst you wait for someone to PM you


----------



## Lauras87 (May 16, 2013)

MarkT I think I've just seen you on Facebook by the forum's fb page

If it is you, you don't look like the pic on here


----------



## Mark T (May 16, 2013)

Lauras87 said:


> MarkT I think I've just seen you on Facebook by the forum's fb page
> 
> If it is you, you don't look like the pic on here


No, I'm not really a dragon   and I'm not the smaller of the two in the picture 

OK, where's my net?  Oh, someone has slapped it over *my* head


----------



## Northerner (May 16, 2013)

Lauras87 said:


> MarkT I think I've just seen you on Facebook by the forum's fb page
> 
> If it is you, you don't look like the pic on here



Just wanted to say that it's not the forum's FB page, although it was started by one of our members


----------

